# Muscovado Sugar



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm kind of an ingredient freak, and, at the suggestion of a friend on another board, I picked up some Muscovado sugar @ www.igourmet.com .
The stuff was $6.00/lb, but has incredible flavor. It is kind of like EVOO in that it is the least refined of the sugars with the highest molassas content. Burn temp is the highest also. I am planning on using it in the wrapping (foiling) process on ribs and briskets , and, in some rub applications in place of turbinado. I'll let ya'll know how it goes! WM


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow   
And to think, I used to think sugar was just sugar.

But I am _'all about'_ the Turbinado sugar. 8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Dude, So was I , but _now_ turbinado is so , like, "yesterday." Been there, done that!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

WoodCool  8) , I can't keep up.  :-(


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

I dry brown sugar for hours on end...it's that labor of love thing!


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I dry brown sugar for hours on end...it's that lobor of love thing!


Sort of like me and this website.  
It's a LOBOR of love thing, too.  :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry!  Man, can't even get an inch of space!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Woodman, We use Muscavado sugar on ribs with hoeny for the final glaze



I saw you guys do that in Flatonia, but I didn't realize that's what the powder was! Now I got a secret weapon! Woody


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea why I also ordered a big can of goose fat as well?
> :-k



I can't reply to that question... in this section of the forum.    ](*,)


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2005)

That's why.  :-(


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 25, 2005)

I hear the goose was not happy at all!!!


----------

